# Sound for DC system



## 4dimad (Dec 17, 2012)

Hello,
I need some advise on the sound system for my N scale DC layout. Just to add some basic background. I was looking at MRC Symphony 77, but was wondering if there is any alternative. Thank you!


----------



## Hold'ErNewt (Nov 27, 2012)

I believe this does what you're looking for...

http://www.soundtraxx.com/surround/index.php


----------



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

Several companys make seperate sound systems.MRC makes several. The 1025 is one .it is discontinued but sometimes available new. The have several new systems. These are separate units that do not go inside the train. Check the mrc web site or search ebay for sound within model railroad. Don


----------



## Eric_L (Feb 11, 2011)

I have the MRC Symphony 77. Hate it. The sounds are OK, but you have no ability to turn off the ambient noise - and it gets irritating FAST. All I ask for is a device which can put out toots, bells, air horns and maybe an occasional other noise on demand - but I have yet to find it.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Being a Soundtraxx dealer I can answer just about any question you might have on the system. And I can get it for you for a better price than just about anyone!
Just PM me or follow the link in my signature.


----------

